# Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-RELEASE



## alchemyx (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello,

First some background of my post. We had some issues with MPS LSI driver so we were forced to install 9.2-RELEASE (details are here - https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=191348 altough it is not important). Some days ago I upgraded to 9.3-RELEASE and everything was fine. Then a few days later I upgraded it to 10.0-RELEASE. And some trouble started, I have three strange issues:


pf does not seem to work anymore.


```
# cat /etc/pf.conf 
SSH = "{ 10.0.0.0/24, 10.201.1.0/24 }"

block in on igb0 proto tcp from any to port ssh
pass in on igb0 proto tcp from $SSH to port ssh

# pfctl -v -f /etc/pf.conf
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
SSH = "{ 10.0.0.0/24, 10.201.1.0/24 }"
table <__automatic_e236d1a2_0> const { 10.0.0.0/24, 10.201.1.0/24 }
block drop in on igb0 proto tcp from any to any port = ssh
pass in on igb0 inet proto tcp from <__automatic_e236d1a2_0> to any port = ssh flags S/SA keep state
pfctl: DIOCSETLIMIT

# pfctl -e
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
pfctl: pf already enabled
```

But SSH is still accessible. I have a custom kernel there, but only with MPS LSI patched I used a GENERIC configuration.

pkg issues.


```
# pkg version 
pkg: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
...
```

Unfortunately `pkg-static install -f pkg` does not fix it

`dmesg -c` does not work.


```
# dmesg -c
dmesg: illegal option -- c
usage: dmesg [-a] [-M core [-N system]]
```

Although on another FreeBSD 10.0 (clean install) it works fine. So I think I have some kind of mess, some leftovers from 9.3, but no idea how to check that and fix it. When I look at manpage of `dmesg` I get FreeBSD 9.2 in footer so it seems that something is wrong.
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-REL*

How did you upgrade? Using the source or using freebsd-update(8)? If you used the latter make sure you run `freebsd-update install` three times. The first time only updates the kernel, the second (after the reboot) will install the new userland binaries and libraries. The third and final run removes all the old 9.x files.


----------



## alchemyx (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-REL*

Yes I did it via freebsd-update, now I get:


```
# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

So,


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p7.
# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

PS. Maybe downgrading to 9.3 and then upgrading back to 10.0 would help?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-REL*



			
				alchemyx said:
			
		

> pkg issues.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Try `pkg bootstrap -f` followed by `pkg update -f`.



> `dmesg -c` does not work.


That's because it's a Linux option. The FreeBSD dmesg(8) command never had it (I checked all the way back to FreeBSD-2.2.2).


----------



## alchemyx (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-REL*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Try `pkg bootstrap -f` followed by `pkg update -f`.



OK trying...


```
pkg: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Execute these steps to rebootstrap pkg(8):
# pkg delete -f pkg
# /usr/sbin/pkg -v
# pkg delete -f pkg
pkg: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
	pkg-1.3.6

The operation will free 8 MB

Proceed with deinstalling packages [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deleting pkg-1.3.6: 100%
# /usr/sbin/pkg -v
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
The mechanism for doing this is not secure on FreeBSD 9.2. To securely install
pkg(8), use ports from a portsnap checkout:
  # portsnap fetch extract
  # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean
Do you still want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]:Bootstrapping pkg please wait
_http._tcp.pkg.FreeBSD.org
pkg-static: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Installing pkg-1.3.6: 100%
Message for pkg-1.3.6:
 If you are upgrading from the old package format, first run:

  # pkg2ng
pkg: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Execute these steps to rebootstrap pkg(8):
# pkg delete -f pkg
# /usr/sbin/pkg -v
```

What a mess... It still claims that this is 9.2! 



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> That's because it's a Linux option. The FreeBSD dmesg(8) command never had it (I checked all the way back to FreeBSD-2.2.2).



I can't agree on that - I have installed fresh FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE in virtualbox and there is -c option! See there - https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?que ... ormat=html


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-REL*



			
				alchemyx said:
			
		

> I can't agree on that - I have installed fresh FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE in virtualbox and there is -c option! See there - https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?que ... ormat=html


Ah, right. I see it got added in 10.0. I may have checked from 9-STABLE backwards.


----------



## alchemyx (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Multiple issues after upgrade from 9.3-RELEASE to 10-REL*

OK it seems that all those isues are caused by unfinished upgrade to 9.3 and then to 10.0. So I upgraded partially 9.2 to 9.3 and then upgraded that mess to 10.0. I tried to recover from that issue and it seems fine.


----------

